# Independence Dey Gelding



## kat1958 (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi Everyone, I had planned on gelding Indy this Fall however, his 2013 colt is outstanding, so I made the decision to delay gelding him until early Spring. My imported Brazilian mare is confirmed in foal to Indy and I am excited about her 2014 foal due in July. I've reduced Indy's 2014 fee to $800 (does not include collection or shipping fees) for approved mares. 

My Independence is a registered 7 month old Half Arabian gelding by Independence Dey, out of My Sky High (HA Skywatch gdaughter). He is handled daily and is very sweet. He is going to make a fancy Hunter or Dressage horse. Thanks for looking!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Skywatch the Saddlebred? I bred a lovely mare to a Skywatch son.... Sky Fighter. That colt has been tearing up HA Hunter, in the US and Canada! They are very trainable, talented horses and I highly recommend them.

My colt's name is Moonpie Inthe Sky if you want to look him up. Good Luck!!

Nancy


----------



## kat1958 (Aug 25, 2013)

greentree said:


> Skywatch the Saddlebred? I bred a lovely mare to a Skywatch son.... Sky Fighter. That colt has been tearing up HA Hunter, in the US and Canada! They are very trainable, talented horses and I highly recommend them.
> 
> My colt's name is Moonpie Inthe Sky if you want to look him up. Good Luck!!
> 
> Nancy



Wow, it's a small world! Sky's sire is Sky Fighter too! She looks very similar to Skywatch and at 23 y/o, still trots over her ears  I bred her to Huck Connection V twice and then Indy. All 3 offspring have the same big movement of Sky Fighter/Skywatch. 

Here is a picture of My Sky High taken at 20 y/o.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Wow, she is gorgeous! I would have had a whole herd of Sky Fighter babies, if the market were better, and I could afford them. Everyone who saw my Sky Fighter pictures thought I was cuckoo to breed to him. 

Unfortunately, I only have proofs of him from shows, so I cannot post them here. I will try to dig some of mine up.

Nancy


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

What lovely horsies <3


----------



## kat1958 (Aug 25, 2013)

Took these today. My Independence is now 8 months old and growing fast.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Beautiful horse and I love his name! My horse, Indy, registered name RDR Independence Day is a registered solid bred paint, so no relation there, lol!


----------



## kat1958 (Aug 25, 2013)

And I love your horse's name too! Thanks for the compliments


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Oh my goodness, he is looking beautiful! <3


----------

